# New Girl...First Hunt Test Coming...



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Best of luck to you and Foxy!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Same goal I have with my boy. We picked up our 1st two JH legs last weekend. Good Luck!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that the GRCI test at Des Plaines?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Same goal I have with my boy. We picked up our 1st two JH legs last weekend. Good Luck!!


Thanks, getting those first two under your belt is really good. With my other dogs, getting the first one was hard, getting the next one's was relatively easy, unless you get one of those judges that make a test that is crazy for JH dogs. I did have that happen twice....both times after all was said and done, I spoke to the judge suggesting they should stick with SH ad MH tests or read up on JH tests....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Is that the GRCI test at Des Plaines?


No, AKC hunt test put on by the local GRC near Wilmigton, IL.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldlover68 said:


> Thanks, getting those first two under your belt is really good. With my other dogs, getting the first one was hard, getting the next one's was relatively easy, unless you get one of those judges that make a test that is crazy for JH dogs. I did have that happen twice....both times after all was said and done, I spoke to the judge suggesting they should stick with SH ad MH tests or read up on JH tests....


Oh yea... Cannon's 2nd duck actually SANK under the water!!! The judge told us to call him back and they would do another mark for us. Well Cannon was not having any of that. He kept circling and stuck his whole head and neck completely under the water to get it. Bonus points from the judges  (not really lol).

Keep us updated!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, same test. It's May 3 and 4 at Des Plaines State Conservation area (near Wilmington), sponsonsored by Golden Retriever Club of Illinois (GRCI).
I was there today. Be sure your tick repellent is in place!! 
May be interesting, they did massive controlled burns, and the places where they usually run the tests are all like mowed grass right now. The grounds are huge, though, so I'm sure they'll come up with something. We've had a lot of rain, and the water looks good everywhere.



goldlover68 said:


> No, AKC hunt test put on by the local GRC near Wilmigton, IL.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Oh yea... Cannon's 2nd duck actually SANK under the water!!! The judge told us to call him back and they would do another mark for us. Well Cannon was not having any of that. He kept circling and stuck his whole head and neck completely under the water to get it. Bonus points from the judges  (not really lol).
> 
> Keep us updated!


That is really 'cool'. I hunt my dogs and I have had two that will follow wounded diving ducks under the water. The first time it happened it scared me to death. My wonderful male, Max, was swimming after a wounded diving duck. Just as he got to the duck, it dove. So he dove with it. The water on the surface, completely went still....OMG...I thought the duck had drowned my young dog! About then, he popped up with the duck in his mouth. Everyone in the blind with me actually stood up and cheered him.....

These dogs are wonderful.....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

HI all,
Got back from the AKC hunt tests last night around 10pm....!!?? Our girl did marvelous getting ribbons on both days......! First time I have handled her in hunt tests and was it a fun time...she is my best Golden ever....Yahoo!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

goldlover68 said:


> HI all,
> Got back from the AKC hunt tests last night around 10pm....!!?? Our girl did marvelous getting ribbons on both days......! First time I have handled her in hunt tests and was it a fun time...she is my best Golden ever....Yahoo!


Excellent!
Good job!
It's tons of fun to run the dogs...especially when they earn ribbons.
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!!! Way to go!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All, Thanks..
I will post pictures as soon as i can figure it all out....


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wonderful! I'm so glad for you! What a fun future!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hope you get to do it again soon!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Foxy at her first Hunt Test...she is 15mo. now. We have another hunt test on May 17 & 18...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Matching hair! Was that planned?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Matching hair! Was that planned?


 too funny

Congrats again.


----------

